# Turning my Zombie Horse into a Trophy Head



## krnlmustrd (Oct 14, 2010)

There just isn’t enough Headless Horseman decor out there so I had to get creative. I’m sorry to say in my Halloween world, Ichabod Crane and his horse, Gunpowder, didn’t survive...

I really like the way this turned out.


----------



## Frankie's Girl (Aug 27, 2007)

OH MY. 

I really like this. Especially in theme, but it's just a great idea in general. You could do a whole wall of haunted/possessed trophy animals for a weird/spooky scene... great use of this prop (at least part of it) and really comes together well. Even if a person didn't have that specific animated horse head, it's got great possibilities.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

That is just so perfect!!


----------

